# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مجموعة فساتين خطوبة وسهرة للعرائس جميلة وجذابة

## بسمه نغم

*مجموعة فساتين خطوبة وسهرة للعرائس جميلة وجذابة* 

صور فساتين خطوبة وزفاف تناسب ان تلبس في ليلة العمر ! بما ان بدلة العروس تعتبر اهم ما قد تلبسه الفتاة في حياتها فنحن نقدم لكل الفتيات المقبلات على الخطوبة والزفاف هذه المجموعة لاختيار ما يحلو لكم

*











*





*لكل الصبايا اليكن صور لفستان خطوبة بالوان زاهية وجذابة لكل الصبايا والعرائس نعرض تشكيلة مميزة من بدل الزفاف والخطوبة بالوان زاهية وجذابة نأمل ان تعجب كل عروس مقبلة الى الزواج او الخطوبة الف الف مبروك للجميع*









*الاناقة والفخامة اجتمعن في فستان لتكوني الملكة البيضاء* 
*الى كل زوار موقعنا الاحباء وبالاخص صاحبات الذوق الرفيع نقدم تشيكلة فساتين خطوبة على النظام الاوربى- رائعة وبدرجة عالية من التميز الاناقة والفخامة في ان واحد، وما يميز هذه الفساتين انها باللون الابيض لتكوني الملكة البيضاء في ليلة العمر واي مكان*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الاغلبية
رووووووووووووعه .. جناان
يسلمووو بسمة ..
يعطيج العاااافية .

----------


## لحن الخلود

اغلبهم روعة تسلمين خيتو ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيش العافية 

غناتي على الفساتين

الحلوة

يسلموووووووووا

----------


## زهور الامل

*ماشاء الله* 
*ذوووق حلووو* 
*تسلمين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يسلمــــــــــوا*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد ،*

*آمم لطيفين لكن آني مآإلبس إلآ جدي :d ..*

*تسلم الإيدين حبووبه ع الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيـه ،*

*لآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعطيك العافيه

فأسأل المولى العلي القدير ان يوفقنا ويرزقنا ويتحقق مرادنا بحق مولد الامام علي أبا الحسن عليه السلام ...

نسألكم الدعاء ...
أختكم : نظووورهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلموا*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء السكر..
مرحبا قمورهـ
يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل والرائع
ماننحرم من أبداعاتك المتواصلة والدائمة
رعاك الرحمن
تحيااااااتو...سمورهـ

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*تشكري*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا

----------

